# display: none; and google



## twoshoes (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey guys,

Does this actually work? My index.htm page us nearly all flash and googles description isnt the best...

Can someone tell me what kind of results I will get with this?


```
#hidden {
	display: none;
}
-->
</style>
</head>

<body>
<div id = "hidden">Welcome to Salthouse Living, we are dedicated to providing
the highest quality and service to our customers in product and sales</div>
```


----------



## Mudley (Apr 7, 2008)

If it helps, it won't help much...and it won't help for long.

Hidden text is considered spammy.

Your best best is to make an html version


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Unfortunately such practises are actually against search engine regulations... they regulate that the user (i.e. you, me, the people with eyes) see exactly the same content that the search engine sees...

so sticking in content that is not displayed to the people with eyes, but is read by search engines is against their regulations...

A large german car making company  did this on a large scale a few years back and were banned from google listing all together for 12 months (i think) as a result...

To get around the flash not being read by search engines, you can add alt tags and alternative versions for html... or, even better, don't use as much flash (or ideally if you ask me, any at all)! It's not user or search engine friendly! But hey... 

hope that helps, sorry it's not the answer u were hoping!

amx


----------



## FireCrotch (Apr 10, 2008)

As previously mentioned, ALT descriptions are your friend in this circumstance. Not only will it help with Google, it will make your site more accessible to those who are using software which cannot display Flash (such as those using text browsers such as Links, and those who are visually impared and use screen readers). In addition, Google does actually pay attention to the META DESCRIPTION, and typically uses that when it deems necessary.


----------

